# Neue GPU/RAM/Netzteil aber welche?



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (21. September 2016)

Meine CPU sollte "hoffentlich?" noch reichen: *XEON E3-1231 v3 3,4

*Mein Mainboard ist leider etwas älter aber evtl noch nicht zu alt? Müsste sein: *ASRock H97 Pro4
*
Mein Ram ist denke ich mal fällig. Habe 2x 4GB von GSkill die ich gerne gegen 2x 8GB ersetzten würde. Aber da seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen kaum.

Meine GPU ist mir zu schwach/laut geworden. Die R9 270x mit 2GB kommt an ihre Grenzen vor allem wird sie laut bei Last trotz gereinigtem Lüfter ..... 

Da mein Netzteil dann sicher mit 450W und ca 5-6 Jahren alter auch neu müsste, wäre ich auch hier für einen Tipp sehr dankbar. 

Bei allen Bauteilen würde ich auf Qualität viel Wert legen und auf Lautstärke + Stromhunger auch.

Vielen Dank schon einmal für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

Beim RAM machst du mit dem Crucial Ballistix DDR3-1600 nix verkehrt, das ist mit weitem Abstand das meistgekaufte DDR3-RAM und gehört auch immer zu den günstigeren RAM-Riegeln. 

Die CPU ist absolut Top, da ist auch ein nagelneuer i7-6700 nicht nennenswert schneller. Das Board ist egal: wenn die CPU funktioniert, hast du keinerlei Leistungsnachteile, nur weil es "alt" ist. Solange die Ausstattung passt, brauchst du da nix anderes. Und technisch hat es ja auch alles wesentlich wie PCIe3.0 und SATA3.

Welches Netzteil hast du denn genau? Es ist so, dass aktuell zB grad die AMD RX 470 neu draußen ist - die ist ca 80% schneller als eine R9 270X und kostet 200-230€ mit 4GB Grafik-RAM. Für 270-300€ gibt es die AMD RX 480 8GB oder Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB, die sind weitere 15-25% schneller als die RX 470. Alle drei Karten sind beim Strombedarf moderat, so dass ein "gutes" 450W-Netzteil völlig reichen würde. 

Ansonsten gibt es viele Netzteile, die gut genug sind, ab 50-60€. Je mehr du investierst, desto qualitativ besser sind Schutzschaltungen, Kühlung usw., und vor allem die Effizienz, so dass du mit dem "billigen" Netzteil beim Spielen zB 350W aus der Steckdose ziehst und bei der gleichen Spielelast mit dem effizienteren vielleicht nur 320W. 


Wie hoch ist denn Dein Gesamtbudget?


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (21. September 2016)

Öhm kein Budget. Geld sollte nur Sekundär eine Rolle spielen in dem Bereich den ich mir zumindest vorgestellt habe.

Lieber mehr Wert auf Qualität setzten. Magst du mir etwas zusammenstellen?

GPU gerne die 1060er sollte da keine andere besser sein in dem Preisbereich. habe nämlich gelesen die 1060er sei besonders im Stromhunger und Lautstärke da nicht zu toppen.
Netzteil darf gerne neu. Leise und Stromeffizient. Ram 16GB und Qualität vor Preis am besten. Auf die paar Euros kommts ja nicht an wenn man bessere Qualität bekommen kann


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Öhm kein Budget. Geld sollte nur Sekundär eine Rolle spielen in dem Bereich den ich mir zumindest vorgestellt habe.
> 
> Lieber mehr Wert auf Qualität setzten. Magst du mir etwas zusammenstellen?
> 
> ...


 Beim RAM gibt es da an sich keine Unterschiede. Entweder es läuft oder eben nicht   da kannst du bedenkenlos das Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 nehmen Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . FALLS RAM nicht okay ist, dann ist es normalerweise schon am Anfang fehlerhaft, und dann bekommst du bei Reklamation direkt neues. 

Und Netzteil: das be quiet Straight Power 10 mit 500W wäre sehr gut, am besten die 10-CM-Version nehmen, dann kannst du einige der Kabel einfach weglassen und sparst Platz. Kostet ca. 90-95€, das non-CM 10€ weniger.

Grafikkarte: was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn? Könnte halt wegen der Länge eine Rolle spielen. Die hier wird aber bestimmt passen und wäre unter den 1060ern ne gute Wahl, hoher Takt und nicht zu teuer Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 6GB Phoenix GS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und wenn das Budget egal ist, könntest du auch eine GTX 1070 nehmen, dann hast du nochmal ca. 25% mehr Leistung - da wäre auch ne Gainward gut Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder diese Gigabyte Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  allerdings sind beide fast 29cm lang, daher die Gehäusefrage.


Hast du denn einen leisen CPU-Kühler? Wenn nein, dann wäre das ja vlt auch bei der Gelegenheit ne feine Sache, zB ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO. und ne SSD? hast du eine?


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (21. September 2016)

SSD hab ich 240GB sollte noch reichen da ich kaum Daten speicher.

Mhh CPU Lüfter hatte ich mir vor 6-8 Monaten mal nen neuen gekauft weil er zu laut war, allerdings auch kein Spitzenmodell. War relativ günstig so 20€
Sollte der auch neu? Bisher hatte ich immer die GPU Lüfter als am lautesten empfunden.

Ja GTX 1070 .... Ich weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt. Lohnt es sich? Sind ja min 100€ mehr für wieviel % mehr Leistung? Lohnt sich das wirklich? Hätte die GTX1060 nicht genug power? Gibts da ne Umrechnung Teraflops pro Euro oder so? 

Ok Also Ram sagst du kann man mit dem Crucial nichts falsch machen? Und für 10-20€ mehr bekomme ich auch keine lohnenswert bessere Qualität?

Gehäuse habe ich das *CoolerMasterN400

*


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> SSD hab ich 240GB sollte noch reichen da ich kaum Daten speicher.
> 
> Mhh CPU Lüfter hatte ich mir vor 6-8 Monaten mal nen neuen gekauft weil er zu laut war, allerdings auch kein Spitzenmodell. War relativ günstig so 20€
> Sollte der auch neu? Bisher hatte ich immer die GPU Lüfter als am lautesten empfunden.


 wenn der leise genug ist, dann ist alles okay.



> Ja GTX 1070 .... Ich weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt. Lohnt es sich? Sind ja min 100€ mehr für wieviel % mehr Leistung? Lohnt sich das wirklich? Hätte die GTX1060 nicht genug power? Gibts da ne Umrechnung Teraflops pro Euro oder so?


 also, ICH finde die 1060 mehr als genug, und dann rüstest du halt etwas früher erneut auf, hattest aber 100-150€ gespart   




> Ok Also Ram sagst du kann man mit dem Crucial nichts falsch machen? Und für 10-20€ mehr bekomme ich auch keine lohnenswert bessere Qualität?


 nein, außer man würde übertakten wollen, was beim RAM auf dem Sockel 1150 aber eh fast nichts bringt.

ins Gehäuse passt alles wunderbar rein.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (21. September 2016)

Na dann klingt das doch Rund 

Die 1060 von Gainward dann also. Es gibt soviele Hersteller das ist Wahnsinn .... Wonach geht man da eigentlich? Nur die Taktzahlen alleine nicht oder? Ich stell mir gerade vor ich geh in den Media Markt,... die könnten mir ja alles mögliche erzählen ich wüsste nicht wonach ich selbst gucken sollte. Gibts da nen trick?


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Na dann klingt das doch Rund
> 
> Die 1060 von Gainward dann also. Es gibt soviele Hersteller das ist Wahnsinn .... Wonach geht man da eigentlich? Nur die Taktzahlen alleine nicht oder? Ich stell mir gerade vor ich geh in den Media Markt,... die könnten mir ja alles mögliche erzählen ich wüsste nicht wonach ich selbst gucken sollte. Gibts da nen trick?


  also, bei MM haben die eh nur ganz wenige Karten. Ansonsten ist es so: wenn der gleiche Chip verbaut ist, spielt zunächst nur der (Boost)takt eine Rolle. Und der zweite Punkt ist dann die Kühlung - da gibt es welche, die stark sind, aber bei Last auch laut, und andere sind trotzdem sehr leise. Wobei "laut" heutzutage auch viel leiser ist als es noch vor 3-4 Jahren war   eine relativ laute aktuelle Karte ist so leise, dass sie vor 4-5 Jahren als "Silent" durchgegangen wäre.

Wichtig nur: ich würde kein Modell nehmen, das nur einen einzigen Lüfter hat. Denn mit 2-3 Lüftern kann die Kühlung leiser bewältigt werden, da die Lüfter langsamer für die gleiche Gesamtluftmenge drehen müssen. 

Und manche Hersteller sind halt für besonders guten Support bekannt, aber so was kann sich binnen Monaten ändern, das würde ich daher nur ganz am Rande mit einbeziehen.


----------



## Batze (21. September 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Na dann klingt das doch Rund
> 
> Die 1060 von Gainward dann also. Es gibt soviele Hersteller das ist Wahnsinn .... Wonach geht man da eigentlich? Nur die Taktzahlen alleine nicht oder? Ich stell mir gerade vor ich geh in den Media Markt,... die könnten mir ja alles mögliche erzählen ich wüsste nicht wonach ich selbst gucken sollte. Gibts da nen trick?


Du gehst nach Erfahrung. Wenn du da wirklich keine hast, was die meisten logischerweise auch nicht haben, warum auch, denn ein Spieler muss ja nicht unbedingt IT Hardware Fachmann sein, dann hängst du wirklich auf'n Schlauch. Und ja, solche Läden wie Media Markt die schwatzen dir alles mögliche auf. Und nein, einen Trick gibt es nicht, wie gesagt, Erfahrung und sich in die wie ich auch sagen muss doch sehr breit gefächerte Materie reinarbeiten. Das Problem, Erfahrung kommt nicht daher wenn du alle 5 Jahre mal einen neuen Rechner zusammenschraubst. Das muss man dann schon permanent machen um Erfahrung zu sammeln.
Aber ist ja nicht ganz so schlimm, dafür gibt es ja uns hier und das war der richtige Weg sich vorab in einem Forum zu informieren.
Sabbelt hier nämlich einer Quatsch, dann ist das anders als bei Media Markt, hier greifen dann andere Leute gleich ein.

Wegen deiner Frage ob sich eine 1070er doch lohnen würde. Ja würde sie, selbst eine 1080er würde sich eventuell lohnen. Es kommt eben immer darauf an in welcher Qualität du immer spielen willst. Und die Spiele werden ja nicht ärmer an Leistungs Hungrigkeit. Leistungs Anforderungen der Spiele aber bitte nicht mit miserablen Konsolen Portierungen verwechseln. Ein schlecht programmiertes Game, da hilft dir dann auch kein NASA Rechner.

Mann muss also immer abwägen zwischen der Qualität in der man spielen möchte und dem Budget das dann zur Verfügung steht und in wie vielen Jahren ich wieder Aufrüsten werde. Allerdings muss auch ich sagen, laut momentaner Tests ist die 1060er in der Lage jedes momentane Spiel extrem gut darzustellen, also meist auch (fast) alle Regler auf Anschlag. 
Allerdings könnte man auch etwas anders rechnen, theoretisch nämlich so:
Ich kaufe mir jetzt eine etwas Höherwertige Karte die natürlich im Preis auch Höher liegt. In 2 Jahren kaufe ich mir dann wieder eine im Hohen/Mittlerem Preissektor, habe hier aber dann den Vorteil das ich für mein jetzt älteres Model dann mehr im Wiederverkauf bekomme. Günstige Karten, da bekommst du in 2-3 Jahren nämlich kaum noch was und das ganze wird dann eventuell teurer als wenn du am Anfang mehr reingesteckt hättest. Wie gesagt alles im Optimalem Fall betrachtet und man muss auch das Geld haben beim ersten Mal etwas mehr investieren zu können.
Das Problem hier ist allerdings die Sache, also die Grafikkarte selbst. In 2-3 Jahren gibt es (könnte es Karten geben)Karten die deine gebrauchte dann so alt aussehen lassen das sich niemand mehr dafür interessiert weil ein gleich gutes neues Model günstiger ist als das ehemalige Top Model von dir, heißt du müsstest im Wiederverkaufs Preis stark nach unten gehen. Wie du siehst, eine schwere Entscheidung, die auch nur dann aufgehen kann wenn man immer alle 2 Jahre aufrüstet.
Gesehen für den ich sage mal normal Spieler ist die 1060 aber eine gute und auch vernünftige Entscheidung, es spricht zumindest nichts dagegen.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (21. September 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Gesehen für den ich sage mal normal Spieler ist die 1060 aber eine gute und auch vernünftige Entscheidung, es spricht zumindest nichts dagegen.



Was ist denn der "Normale Spieler"? 
Also ich z.B. spiele gerne flüssig in hoher Auflösung. (Derzeit mit meiner GPU nicht möglich)
Allerdings "nur" in FullHD. Das langt mir zum einen dicke und mein Monitor kann eh nicht mehr Darstellen :-b


----------



## Batze (21. September 2016)

Du und ich denke ich mal sind die typischen normalen Spieler mit normalem Budget.
Natürlich möchte jeder das beste Qualitäts Bild haben, geht aber eben nicht immer.

Als Beispiel mal das kommende BF1. Empfohlen wird eine 1060 oder eben RX 480. Allerdings steht da nicht wie weit man die Regler aufdrehen kann. Aus Erfahrung her wissen wir wohl alle das diese Angaben meist Untertrieben sind.
Man wird damit sicherlich flüssig spielen können in guter Auflösung, auf Max. wird man aber wohl nicht stellen können. Da kommen dann eben die Unterschiede zum tragen zwischen 300€ und 450€ und mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der "Normale Spieler"?
> Also ich z.B. spiele gerne flüssig in hoher Auflösung. (Derzeit mit meiner GPU nicht möglich)
> Allerdings "nur" in FullHD. Das langt mir zum einen dicke und mein Monitor kann eh nicht mehr Darstellen :-b


  Eine GTX 1060 bringt in etwa so viel Leistung wie eine GTX 980, die vor wenigen Monaten noch 500€ kostete. Und selbst eine GTX 970 reicht aktuell für alle Games auf maximalen Details locker aus in FullHD - die GTX 980 bzw 1060 ist nochmal ca 15% schneller. 

Die GTX 1070 wiederum ist so stark wie die GTX 980 Ti, die bis vor kurzem die beste Grafikkarte überhaupt war, also "High End" und wirklich nicht "nötig" - die GTX 1070 würde natürlich länger "durchhalten" und bringt halt weitere 25% mehr Leistung als eine 1060, aber eine 1060 ist schon locker 3x mal schneller als Deine alte Karte, und durch die 6GB RAM auch mit genug RAM für lange Zeit ausgestattet. Bei der R9 270X kann es bei einigen Spielen nämlich sogar sein, dass sie eigentlich gut laufen würden, wenn die Karte nicht nur 2GB hätte. 

Grafik"burner" wie Witcher 3 oder GTA V, die überdurchschnitt anfordernd sind auf wirklich MAXIMALEN Details, laufen bei höchsten Einstellungen mit ner 1060 bei ca 40-50 FPS, die 1070 schafft dann eben eher 55-65 FPS.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (22. September 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Als Beispiel mal das kommende BF1. Empfohlen wird eine 1060 oder eben RX 480. Allerdings steht da nicht wie weit man die Regler aufdrehen kann. Aus Erfahrung her wissen wir wohl alle das diese Angaben meist Untertrieben sind.
> Man wird damit sicherlich flüssig spielen können in guter Auflösung, auf Max. wird man aber wohl nicht stellen können. Da kommen dann eben die Unterschiede zum tragen zwischen 300€ und 450€ und mehr.



Das klingt ja so als wäre man mit ner 300€ GPU gerade mal über dem Minimum.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich mir damals ne GPU für 300€ gekauft habe war das schon im Bereich High End. Ist der Wandel so heftig das man derzeit wirklich 500+ Euro auf den Tisch legen muss für nur ein Teil? CPU,Board etc kommt ja auch noch dazu .....
Ne Ps4 Pro kostet 399 Euro


----------



## svd (22. September 2016)

Nö, no, ein gutes PC-Spiel wird dir immer genug Einstellungsmöglichkeiten geben, um ohne störend auffallende oder spielspaßmindernde Kompromisse eine gute Bildwiederholrate zu erzielen.
Genau wie die Cryengine, skaliert auch das Schreckgespenst Frostbite vorbildlich, sofern sie nicht gerade in einem Sport- oder Rennspiel mit minimalen Grafikoptionen misshandelt wird.

Zumindest war es in BF3 und Vier noch so gewesen, dass Spieler ab einer 120€-Karte (so ca. überteuerte GTX750Ti-Klasse) prima haben spielen können. 
Einzelspieler, wohlgemerkt. Im Mehrspieler-Modus ist ja sowieso nicht nur die Grafikkarte alleine für das Gesamterlebnis ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja so als wäre man mit ner 300€ GPU gerade mal über dem Minimum.
> 
> Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich mir damals ne GPU für 300€ gekauft habe war das schon im Bereich High End. Ist der Wandel so heftig das man derzeit wirklich 500+ Euro auf den Tisch legen muss für nur ein Teil? CPU,Board etc kommt ja auch noch dazu .....
> Ne Ps4 Pro kostet 399 Euro


 Also "High End" kostete an sich schon immer eher 500€ und mehr, zumindest die letzten 7-8 Jahre. 300€ ist quasi die "Oberklasse", und da liegt die 1060. Die Daten zu BF1 sind die "empfohlenen" Teile für hohe Details, und damit meinen die sicher auch Nutzer, die trotzdem sehr viel FPS haben wollen und vlt auch mehr als FullHD nutzen. Aber in der Beta von BF1, die ja noch nicht mal optimiert ist, spielen etliche Leute das Spiel auch mit Karten, die viel schwächer als die 1060 sind, locker bei hohen Details mit 50-60 FPS. Ein "Profi", der vlt hohe Details UND 100 FPS will, oder jemand, der hohe Details bei 60 FPS und mehr als FullHD will, der braucht eventuell dann doch eine GTX 1070. Aber die 1060 ist wie gesagt auf dem Level der GTX 980, welche noch vor kurzem das Bindeglied zwischen Oberklasse und HighEnd war, die 1060 ist eine Top-Karte. 

Und was man nicht vergessen darf, sich davon aber auch nicht kirre machen lassen darf: wenn ein Publisher WILL, dann kann er einen "Ultra"-Modus ins Spiel einbauen, der selbst einen 2000€-PC in die Knie zwingt - der nächstschlechtere Modus läuft aber dann mit nem 800-1000€-PC problemlos und sieht grad beim Zocken auch nicht schlechter aus. Also bloß nicht zu sehr von den angeblichen Anforderungen für HOHE Details verleiten lassen.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (22. September 2016)

Ok, also die BF1 Vorraussetzungen habe ich auch gerade gelesen. Da ist aber die GTX1060 mit 3GB angegeben bei empfohlen. Kann ich also davon ausgehen, dass die 6GB Version noch lange durchhalten wird?
BF1 werde ich wohl gar nicht spielen (war nie mein Fall) aber es wird sicher noch was anspruchsvolles kommen .....

Nur nochmal bevor ich nun bestelle:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221efbce3b948155cc3528e0c3f7ce32601fee7cab3d6

Kann man da noch was sinnvolles ändern?

Dazu kommen vorhandene:

Xeon E3-1231 v3 3,4 Ghz
ScanDisk SSD 240GB
ASRock H97 Pro4 Mainboard


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ok, also die BF1 Vorraussetzungen habe ich auch gerade gelesen. Da ist aber die GTX1060 mit 3GB angegeben bei empfohlen. Kann ich also davon ausgehen, dass die 6GB Version noch lange durchhalten wird?


 auf jeden Fall. Vermutlich wollten die halt eine aktuelle Karte angeben, die hätten auch eine GTX 970 4GB angeben können oder so. Vermutlich steht da halt auch extra eine 3GB-Karte, weil 2GB nicht reicht für die "Empfehlung" bei hohen Details. 

Natürlich kann es wie gesagt immer passieren, dass ein Entwicklerstudio "protzen" will und als Modus "Ultra" was einbaut, wofür die 1060 nicht reicht und selbst eine 1070 nur knappe 40 FPS schafft - aber davon eben nicht verulken lassen. Der Modus "hoch" bei solchen Games sieht fast wie Ultra aus und wird dann problemlos laufen auch mit ner 1060. 






> Kann man da noch was sinnvolles ändern?


 nö, das passt sehr gut.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. September 2016)

Ok. Ich habe ein Problem. Ich sitze seither über meinem Warenkorb und trau mich nicht zu bestellen 

Tut mir leid wenn ich hier Eure Zeit/Nerven strapaziere.

Jetzt haust in meinem Kopf der Gedanke "Wieso nicht gleich die GTX1070"
Die ist schneller + mehr Sicherheit überall meine FPS zu erhalten! Und in einigen GPU Benchmarks liegt die weit überhalb der 1060.

Die 1060 hat auch "nur" 4 Teraflops? Ist das richtig?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## svd (30. September 2016)

Also, wäre es mein Warenkorb, würde ich, ehrlich gesagt, den RAM rausschmeißen. 16GB sind nett, aber ich würde keine 70Euro für kaum spürbare Veränderung in Spielen ausgeben.

Das neue Netzteil ist sehr schön. Aber... neue Grafikkarten sind mittlerweile so sparsam, dass selbst eine GTX1080 mit nur einem 8-pin-PCIe-Stecker auskommt.
Falls das alte Netzteil so einen hat, würde ich das 500W beQuiet auch aus dem Warenkorb kicken und das alte weiterverwenden.

Bleibt noch die GTX1060 über. Naja, da ich eh so viel eingespart hätte, würde ich die durch etwa ihre GTX1070-Schwester (oder die GTX1070-Cousine) ersetzen. 
Dann wäre der Warenkorb, meiner Meinung nach, perfekt. Und du hättest nur Komponenten drin, die wirklich einen gewaltigen Leistungsschub bewirken. Und "Gears of War 4" als Bonus. 

Aber jeder, wie er will und kann.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. September 2016)

Also mein altes Netzteil hat 450W. Stecker und Fabrikat müsste ich nochmal nachgucken (Ich mach den Pc heut abend mal auf)
Die R9 270x 2GB lässt sich anschließen. Mehr kann ich bis hier noch nicht sagen. Und meine derzeitigen 8 GB reichen noch? Sicher?


----------



## svd (30. September 2016)

Ja, schon. Es gibt natürlich Spiele und Anwendungen, die davon profitieren. Auch von schnelleren Riegeln usw. 
Aber im Schnitt fallen die Unterschiede noch recht gering aus, also, für's Geld. Wenn's dir nicht schade darum ist, schaden 16GB RAM freilich nie.

Und das Netzteil, also, falls kein 8-pin-Stecker dran ist, würde ich den Kauf von der Grafikkarte abhänging machen. Die Gainward GTX1060 braucht nicht mehr Stecker, 
als die 270X. Wenn die problemlos gelaufen ist, wird's die 1060 genauso tun, denke ich.

Falls der 8-pin Stecker fehlte und du mit der 1070 liebäugelst, kannst du sicherheitshalber ein neues Netzteil dazu bestellen.

edit: Viele 270X-Karten brauchen ja 2x 6-pin-PCIe-Stecker. Ich hoffe, du hast da zufällig einen 6+2-pin-Stecker am Netzteil.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein Netzteil. Schon gute 5 Jahre alt ca


----------



## svd (30. September 2016)

Perfekt, laut dem technischen Datenblatt ist einer der PCIe-Stecker tatsächlich ein 6+2-pin. An einem 6-pin-Stecker baumelt da noch ein 2-pin-Stecker dran,
die du gemeinsam in die 8-pin-Buchse steckst. Somit bist du eigentlich für jede Grafikkarte der aktuellen Generationen gerüstet (auch für die neue Titan-X ).

Falls das Netzteil nicht übermäßig laut ist, zickt oder du sonst irgendwie unzufrieden bist, würde ich das noch eine Weile behalten.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. September 2016)

Also das reicht trotz 450W und seinem stolzen alter ohne Probleme für eine GTX1070+CPU+Monitor+alles andre im Pc was Strom frisst?


----------



## svd (30. September 2016)

Ja, normal schon. CPU und die neue Grafikkarte usw. sind ja jünger und in der Regel effizienter, als ihre Vorgänger. Ich glaube nicht, dass dein Gesamtverbrauch sich großartig ändert.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. September 2016)

Und was bedeutet bei der GTX1070 Stromversorgung: 1x 6pin + 1x 8pin[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]? Brauche ich dann sogar 2 Stecker? Bzw welche GTX1070 ist denn eine sehr gute? 

Sorry die ganzen Fragen aber ich bin vor Käufen immer verunsichert obs das Richtige ist.

[/FONT]


----------



## svd (30. September 2016)

Nee, nee, vorher fragen ist immer gescheiter. Ist ja auch ein Haufen Geld, welches ausgegeben wird. 

Ja, genau. Du brauchst dann zwei Stecker. zB. einmal mit 6-pins und einmal mit 8-pins. Das wäre dann genau die Anzahl, die dein Netzteil auch bietet. 
Dem ATX-Standard nach , muss es demnach auch in der Lage sein, den dazu notwendigen Saft bereitzustellen.

Prinzipiell braucht die GTX1070 nur einen 8-pin-Stecker. Da den Herstellern aber einige Freiheiten beim Design gestattet sind, werden stark übertaktete Modelle
gerne mit mehr Steckern ausgestattet, damit du beim Tunen mehr Luft nach oben hast und nicht an das Powerlimit stößt.

Persönlich finde ich Übertakten in dieser Leistungsklasse nicht so wichtig. Ich griffe da zu einem normalen 8-pin-Modell, würde mir aber ein Maximum von 450€ setzen.
Wie gesagt. fände ich die "Gainward Phoenix GS" gut, hab mit Gainward bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Die sehr ähnliche (quasi gleicher Konzern) "Palit Jetstream" würde mir auch zusagen (dieses Modell ist aber langsamer getaktet, als die Golden Show... Sample). 
Allerdings ist der Wertverlust bei den Jetstreams (und Gigabyte "WindForces") beim Verkaufen höher. Ich weiß nicht warum, wo sie generell ordentliche Karten sind.
Aber Palits und Gigabytes sind immer als erstes unter den billigsten.  Nur eine Anmerkung, falls du das mit in die Überlegungen einbeziehen möchtest.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. September 2016)

Also würde mein System damit wie folgt aussehen:

Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 3,4Ghz
GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample Aktive PCIe 3.0
8 GB GSkill Ram 1600mhz
256GB SSD ScanDisk Festplatte
ASRock H97 Pro4 Mainboard

450 Watt Cougar A450 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze Netzteil
Samsung LED Monitor SyncMaster BX2235

Würde das gut funktionieren oder passt da was nicht ins Bild was man angehen solte?


----------



## svd (30. September 2016)

Ich find's gut.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. September 2016)

Wenn das so alles gut funktioniert, von welcher Leistungssteigerung reden wir im Gegensatz zu meiner R9 270x 2GB?

Bsp: In H1Z1 muss ich die Grafik überall runterstellen auf max Medium (teilweise auch low) um meine 60+ FPS zu erreichen. Folge: Es sieht nicht wirklich schön aus und ist teilweise immer noch nicht perfekt flüssig.


----------



## svd (30. September 2016)

So pauschal lässt sich das nicht vorhersagen. Spiele wie H1Z1 sind ja nicht gerade ihrer guten Optimierung halber bekannt. 
Aber im Schnitt kannst du von mindestens einer potentiellen Verdopplung der Leistung ausgehen.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. September 2016)

In dem "semi gut optimierten" Spiel oder generell?

Ist die GTX1070 (450€) "nur" doppelt so schnell wie die R9 270x 2GB (100€) ? DD


----------



## svd (1. Oktober 2016)

Ja, generell ist sie so doppelt so schnell, vermutlich etwa mehr. Es gibt ja keine direkten Vergleiche. Muss später mal Benchmarks durchsehen. Die 1070 ist ja so schnell wie die 980Ti, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Die 980 ist in Schnitt schon doppelt so schnell wie die 270X, erstere entspricht der 1060. 
Also kannst du da noch den Unterschied zwischen 980 und 980Ti, bzw. 1060 und 1070, draufpacken. Also vlt 220% Leistungssteigerung? Da bin ich mir eben nicht ganz sicher.

edit: Okay, so an die 240% der 270X werden es im besten Falle sein. Geht ja. Beim PLV musst du natürlich auch den Releasepreis berücksichtigen. Der lag bei der 270X so bei 180€.
Mal 2.4 genommen, landest du bei der "Palit Jetstream", bekommst dazu aber noch GOW4, was ja separat auch an die 60€ kostet. Bei der "Golden Sample" bekommst du GOW4 dafür nur
um die Hälfte verbilligt dazu. 

Und wenn man nerdig ist, könnte man anmerken, dass die 270X ja lediglich ein Refresh der "HD7870 GHz-Edition" ist, welche zum Release (2012) 350€ gekostet hat.
Ziehst du GOW von der Jetstream ab, kannst du also ungefähr sagen, dass du, für's gleiche Geld, mittlerweile mehr als die doppelte Leistung erhältst. Cool, oder?
(Ja, man kann so ziemlich alles schönreden. )
Normal würde ich hier ja auch gebrauchte 980Tis empfehlen, die ja fast an die 1070 heranreichen. Aber die sind, mit ca. 370€, noch zu teuer, bzw. kosten mindestens genausoviel 
wie die Jetstream abzgl. GOW und Garantie. Lohnt nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2016)

Schon die GTX 970 ist 70% schneller als eine R9 270X, und die GTX 1070 ist wiederum nochmal 45-50% schneller als die GTX 970. Macht zusammen ca das 2,5 fache einer R9 270X, und dazu kommt noch, dass viele Spiele bzw. Detaileinstellung wegen der nur 2GB-RAM bei Dir nicht mehr laufen, d.h. solche Games könnten sogar 3-4 mal schneller laufen. 

ABER speziell H1Z1 ist ein Problemkandidat, da kann man nichts pauschales sagen. Manche haben trotz super System Ruckeln, andere mit Mittelklasse ein flüssiges Gamen.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (1. Oktober 2016)

Ja das Spiel ist auch "immer noch" in der Early Access Phase" wird aber ständig weiterentwickelt.

Aber ich denke schon, dass gerade bei der neuen Map die gerade rausgebracht wurde eine neue GPU meine Leistung erheblich verbessern kann.

Ich brauch das Spiel nicht was es als Zugabe gibt. Ich würde da einfach nach der besten GTX1070 gehen wollen die ich für mein System bekommen kann Preis/Leistung mal mit hinzugezogen.

(Was vermutet ihr, wie lange würde eine GTX1070 vorhalten?)


----------



## svd (2. Oktober 2016)

Puh, schwer zu sagen. Mit Maxwell hat Nvidia den Grafikkartenmarkt auf den Kopf gestellt, nicht nur, was die Leistung betrifft, sondern vor allem bei den Preisvorstellungen...

Eine GPU behält der ambitionierte PC-Spieler, Pi mal Daumen, ein Jahr pro ausgegebene 100€ Releasepreis.
(Eine 980Ti behält man jedoch sicher keine 7 Jahre, hehe, eher 4. Bei Maxwell muss es also fast schon "1 Jahr pro 150€" heißen. Pascal ist wieder humaner ausgepreist.)
Einen Prozessor mindestens zwei Jahre pro 100€ Releasepreis.

Alles darüber hinaus, hängt vom persönlichen Geschmack und Anspruch ab. 



Spoiler



Auf einer GTX980 (GTX1060) mit altem Core-i7 und DX11, läuft "Rise of the Tomb Raider", in der "Soviet Installation", auf "über PS3-Niveau" (720p, Voreinstellung: hoch, FXAA, VSync: aus) 
mit ca. 60-140fps. Schaut eigentlich noch immer sehr hübsch aus und spielt sich super flüssig, auch wenn die Objekte schon mal grob wirken und Kanten flimmern.

Auf "über XBox-One-Niveau" (900p, hoch, FXAA, VSync: aus) immerhin noch mit ca. 55-126fps. Nicht übel, finde ich.

Auf "über PS4-Niveau" (1080p, hoch, FXAA, VSync: aus) schwanken die Bildraten so zwischen 50-100fps. Immer noch mehr als anständig.

Auf "fortgeschrittenem PC-Niveau" (1080p, sehr hoch (bis auf Texturen, wegen VRAM), FXAA, VSync: aus) reduziert sich das auf vlt. 45-90 fps.
Auf weniger, mit den richtig performancefressenden Anti-Aliasing-Modi und PureHair, da bist du dann bei durchschnittlichen 50fps.



Generell hat sich das aber kaum geändert. (Demnächst steht allerdings ein Wechsel an, weil, auf dem PC, höhere Auflösungen, wie 2560x1440, populärer werden.)
Ich würde die verbleibende Einsatzdauer der GTX1070, auf PS4-Settings (FullHD, hoch, 60fps) mit den typischen drei Jahre beziffern. (Auf 2560x1440 vlt. derer zwei.)


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ja das Spiel ist auch "immer noch" in der Early Access Phase" wird aber ständig weiterentwickelt.
> 
> Aber ich denke schon, dass gerade bei der neuen Map die gerade rausgebracht wurde eine neue GPU meine Leistung erheblich verbessern kann.
> 
> ...


 Generell kann man so ungefähr sagen, dass eine Karte, die aktuelle Spiele auf maximalen Details packt in FullHD, noch 2 Jahre ausreicht und dann so langsam die jeweils neuesten Games sogar bei "mittel" nicht mehr rund laufen. Aktuell wäre das eine GTX 1060 oder AMD RX 480. Eine 1070 ist schneller, "hält" daher länger. Aber schwer zu sagen, wie lange. Wenn eine GTX 1060 nur noch 40 FPS auf "mittel" schafft, schafft die 1070 halt auch "nur" 50 FPS. Die ist eben c.a. 25% schneller als die 1060


Gut wäre zB die hier Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   hoher Takt, also spürbar übertaktet. Und ein Stück günstiger, trotzdem auch ein recht hoher Takt KFA² GeForce GTX 1070 EX OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (2. Oktober 2016)

Also die KFA ist bei mir so ein wenig als "Billiganbieter" verschrien. Genau wie Zotac... k.a warum aber hat sich irgendwie so festgesetzt.
Die Gigabyte hat ja 3 Lüfter, also evtl leiser? Oder täuscht das? Ansonsten sieht das doch gut aus vom Preis/Leistung ......


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Also die KFA ist bei mir so ein wenig als "Billiganbieter" verschrien. Genau wie Zotac... k.a warum aber hat sich irgendwie so festgesetzt.
> Die Gigabyte hat ja 3 Lüfter, also evtl leiser? Oder täuscht das? Ansonsten sieht das doch gut aus vom Preis/Leistung ......


 KFA ist günstig, aber inzwischen auch gut, Zotac sowieso. Bei KFA sollte man halt bei den Meinungen schauen, ob der Lüfter okay ist - wenn ja, dann spricht nix dagegen. Die Gigabyte dürfte aber leiser sein, und 3 Lüfter sind leiser als 2 - zumindest in der Regel. Natürlich wäre eine 3-Lüfter-Karte, die aber einen schlechten Kühlkörper hat, evlt trotzdem relativ laut  


aber achte auf die Länge der Karten. Die Gigabyte ist etwas über 28cm lang


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (27. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> KFA ist günstig, aber inzwischen auch gut, Zotac sowieso. Bei KFA sollte man halt bei den Meinungen schauen, ob der Lüfter okay ist - wenn ja, dann spricht nix dagegen. Die Gigabyte dürfte aber leiser sein, und 3 Lüfter sind leiser als 2 - zumindest in der Regel. Natürlich wäre eine 3-Lüfter-Karte, die aber einen schlechten Kühlkörper hat, evlt trotzdem relativ laut
> 
> 
> aber achte auf die Länge der Karten. Die Gigabyte ist etwas über 28cm lang



Sorry das ich mich wieder melde 
Ich hab meinen Urlaub tatsächlich doch noch abgewartet und "noch" nix bestellt.

Jetzt hab ich mir das nochmal überlegt, gerade weil bei meinem Spiel die Performance nicht mehr i.O. ist und wollte jetzt bestellen (Herrjeh manchmal ist man echt unentschlossen)

Hab nun im Warenkorb liegen:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2217b14a2d99469acd2a316f00f03e22c3ea746d8dfa7

Das Netzteil habe ich rausgenommen, war mein 450W Netzteil auch mit der GPU kombinierbar?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/450-Watt-Cougar-A450-Non-Modular-80--Bronze_748622.html


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2016)

Müsste eigentlich reichen, die GTX 1060 braucht nicht viel Strom, und wenn eine 270X lief, dann sollte die 1060 auch gehen.


----------



## JanSpector (27. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich denke, dass Herbboy schon ausreichend dazu beigetragen hat um dir ein Modell zu empfehlen.   Die 1060 reicht wie gesagt aus.  Da du ein 450 Watt Netzteil hast, hast du 50 Watt mehr als der Hersteller empfiehlt. 
Solltest du es dennoch einrichten könne, greif zur 1070 . Ich bin unendlich von diesem Modell begeistert.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (28. Oktober 2016)

JanSpector schrieb:


> Solltest du es dennoch einrichten könne, greif zur 1070 . Ich bin unendlich von diesem Modell begeistert.



Die 1070 ist mit Sicherheit eine gute GPU. Aber sind mir 20% mehr Leistung wirklich ein Aufpreis von 200€ Wert? Das war die Frage die ich mir Tagelang stellen musste....
Und zu der GTX1070 müsste ich mir wahrscheinlich noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Die 1070 ist mit Sicherheit eine gute GPU. Aber sind mir 20% mehr Leistung wirklich ein Aufpreis von 200€ Wert? Das war die Frage die ich mir Tagelang stellen musste....
> Und zu der GTX1070 müsste ich mir wahrscheinlich noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


  also, das ist schwer zu sagen - ne 1060 reicht auf jeden Fall ne ganze Weile super aus, ne 1070 würde halt etwas länger durchhalten. Aber 200€ mehr? Ich persönlich würde da auch lieber halt in zb 1,5-2 Jahren ne neue Karte für 250-350€ holen als jetzt ne 1070, zumindest wenn die 200€ Aufpreis mich auch "schmerzen". Es sind allerdings eher 150€ als 200€: es gibt einige 1070er zu Wahl zwischen 400-450€.

Netzteil könnte auch trotzdem reichen, aber es wäre ein Unsicherheitsfaktor.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (29. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, das ist schwer zu sagen - ne 1060 reicht auf jeden Fall ne ganze Weile super aus, ne 1070 würde halt etwas länger durchhalten. Aber 200€ mehr? Ich persönlich würde da auch lieber halt in zb 1,5-2 Jahren ne neue Karte für 250-350€ holen als jetzt ne 1070, zumindest wenn die 200€ Aufpreis mich auch "schmerzen". Es sind allerdings eher 150€ als 200€: es gibt einige 1070er zu Wahl zwischen 400-450€.
> 
> Netzteil könnte auch trotzdem reichen, aber es wäre ein Unsicherheitsfaktor.



Sehe ich auch so. Und eine GTX1060 bringt immerhin 6GB mit sich und mit nem standart Takt von 1600hz + sollte sie selbst ohne Boost noch eine Weile die aktuellen Titel in hohen Auflösungen in FullHD schaffen.

150-200€ sagen wir mal  Denn "wenn" ich ne 1070er geholt hätte, dann auch eine gute, mit ausreichend Kühlleistung und leisen Lüftern. Für die hätte ich jetzt 450-460€ eingeplant. Für meine Wunsch 1060 lege ich 266€ auf den Tisch atm. Ich hoffe damit fahre ich ganz gut und mein Netzteil hält das auch noch durch bis zur nächsten GPU


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (30. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Müsste eigentlich reichen, die GTX 1060 braucht nicht viel Strom, und wenn eine 270X lief, dann sollte die 1060 auch gehen.



Ich habe mir jetzt die GTX1060 von MSI gekauft da sie Testsieger wurde:
https://www.computerbase.de/2016-10/geforce-gtx-1060-partnerkarten-vergleich-test/5/

Jetzt mal ne wichtige Frage: Kann etwaspassieren wenn ich die jetzt mit meinem alten Netzteil verbinde? Hatte in einem ähnlichen thema gelesen, dass jmd schrieb "im schlimmsten Fall stirbt alles"
Das hat mich jetzt verängstigt....


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

Wichtig vorher was metallisches angreifen wg. statischer Entladung. Vorsichtig und richtig in den Slot stecken und die Stromstecker korrekt anschließen. Passieren kann eigentlich nichts. Wenn das Stromteil zu schwach ist kann es maximal zu einem Absturz kommen. Aber eigentlich nicht zu einem Defekt. Es sei denn das Netzteil hat einen Treffer (hatte ich gehabt). Ist aber von der Wahrscheinlichkeit her gering.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt die GTX1060 von MSI gekauft da sie Testsieger wurde:
> https://www.computerbase.de/2016-10/geforce-gtx-1060-partnerkarten-vergleich-test/5/
> 
> Jetzt mal ne wichtige Frage: Kann etwaspassieren wenn ich die jetzt mit meinem alten Netzteil verbinde? Hatte in einem ähnlichen thema gelesen, dass jmd schrieb "im schlimmsten Fall stirbt alles"
> Das hat mich jetzt verängstigt....


 im SCHLIMMSTEN Fall ja, aber das dürfte ca einen User unter 10.000 betreffen und nur mit einem echt GANZ miesen Billig-Netzteil. Mit nem halbwegs ordentlichen Netzteil würde im schlimmsten Falle der PC einfach ausgehen, FALLS der Strom nicht reicht.


----------

